# Perimeter tile question...



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

When putting in a 4 inch perferated perimeter tile how much stone do you guys cover with and do you put something over the stone to keep sediment from working its way down to the tile?

Around here nobody puts anything in but I wanted to get better opinions????

Sorry for the stupid question, my experience is in the finish carpentry/remodeling side of things.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Anymore, people are just using 3" tile here. And they just cover it with enough pea gravel so you can't see it.

Pea gravel (river rock) is getting expensive. I think it is over $20/ton and of course not all quarries have it.

I have often thought it would be nice to keep the overdig to a minimum. A poured wall guy told me once he agrees and only needs enough space to get a guy through to put in the tile and waterproof, install insulation board. He also said that a minimal overdig would leave less stress on the wall.

It would also require less rock to fill. I have often wondered in a case where you can use the dirt elsewhere on the lot, why not backfill with white rock, clean? I think it would provide much better drainage and would result in less pressure on the wall.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I just used 4" perf with the full sock. Sloped the drain tile the right way and covered with roughly 12" of pea gravel.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I lay geo-tex fabric down first then install 4" perf. drain tile. Then cover with #57 (2B) stone to the top of the footer which is typically 8". I go to the top of the footer so the foundation contractor has something nice to stand on while working. I also place geo-tex ontop of the stone.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> I lay geo-tex fabric down first then install 4" perf. drain tile. Then cover with #57 (2B) stone to the top of the footer which is typically 8". I go to the top of the footer so the foundation contractor has something nice to stand on while working. I also place geo-tex ontop of the stone.


That's kind of the same way we do it but we use enough geo to fold over the top of the stone. It's overkill I'm sure but better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We use filter sock on the perf pipe and leave C/O's for future jetting or camera work. The amount of river rock depends on the water conditions of the property but more is usually better than less. We stopped using the filter fabric around the outside of the rock because in the long term a filter will by definition clog then the water will take the path of least resistance and might not go into our nice perf pipe. If the sock on our pipe clogs then we can Jet the line to open the holes up and buy more time on the system, but the jetting will not work for the rock filter. We made the decision based on seeing many 100 year old footing drains that still caught the water but where just clogged with no way to maintain them. We hate sports digging lol.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. Seems there are a lot of different opinions. I like the idea of being able to jet the tile to maintain it if needed.


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

rino1494 said:


> I lay geo-tex fabric down first then install 4" perf. drain tile. Then cover with #57 (2B) stone to the top of the footer which is typically 8". I go to the top of the footer so the foundation contractor has something nice to stand on while working. I also place geo-tex ontop of the stone.


We do this th exact same way:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

